# Question about windows 10 retail downgrade rights.



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Why not just go to Ebay and buy a full 32 bit version with a COA (license)? As I write this there are at least 7 offers there.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

the issue with ebay is getting something legit, sealed and unused.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> the issue with ebay is getting something legit, sealed and unused.



If I don't get all of that I send it back. More often than not a highly rated seller is legit.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

You could try to run Win 7 virtually using VirtualBox.
Still need a Win 7 License though.
:biggrin2:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheaper to buy a cheap refurb from a reputable seller like tigerdirect or newegg that comes with 7 and a sticker on the side.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Colbyt said:


> Why not just go to Ebay and buy a full 32 bit version with a COA (license)? As I write this there are at least 7 offers there.


Those who are on eBay are selling counterfit copies of windows.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ChuckF. said:


> Cheaper to buy a cheap refurb from a reputable seller like tigerdirect or newegg that comes with 7 and a sticker on the side.


Those are getting very hard to find. Also the Windows 10 Nag will continue to come up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Deja-vue said:


> You could try to run Win 7 virtually using VirtualBox.
> Still need a Win 7 License though.
> :biggrin2:


Not all machines are fast enough is why not everyone can do that.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

16 bit software? That was about the era of a Model A with a hand crank for a starter. I am surprised it even ran under Windows XP. Other OSs have been 64 bit for a lot longer than Window. UNIX since the 90s, Linux since the early 2000's . I am not sure what I could do with 16 bit software anymore. You could barely address enough memory to handle any kind of modern day image, document etc, but less run virus control etc. etc. OS manufacturers could build a translation layer, but for the 2 people in the world who would use it, it's hardly worth the effort.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Those are getting very hard to find. Also the Windows 10 Nag will continue to come up.


 Simply download the GWX-Control panel and never see the Win 10 Nag again.
Unless you want to.
Cheers,
:smile:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

there are some on amazon.ca 
http://www.amazon.ca/Windows-Premium-32bit-System-Builder/dp/B004Q0T10A
but may be cheaper to find an old computer and transfer license


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Deja-vue said:


> Simply download the GWX-Control panel and never see the Win 10 Nag again.
> Unless you want to.
> Cheers,
> :smile:


Exactly. I had suggested to Jim that we need to work with Brink who runs Tenforums and the other like it, to help set up some tutorials on here and links to those kind of items.

I am running 10 on a Dell Inspiron 537s and have not had any major issues with it. I swap between 10 and Linux Mint on that box, because it is a testing unit.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those with the network problem. See the following. http://blog.jamesbayley.com/2016/01...twork-protocols-are-missing-on-this-computer/


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

carmusic said:


> there are some on amazon.ca
> http://www.amazon.ca/Windows-Premium-32bit-System-Builder/dp/B004Q0T10A
> but may be cheaper to find an old computer and transfer license


We end back up to where you have to use the GWX control panel.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I did run the The Windows Club "Ultimate Tweaker" for the Assessment for the Dell I use for testing. It came out at 4.38, which is not bad.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For those who may be on the fence regarding an upgrade; I started it only to be told that I would loose media center. Since I do use that I aborted the install.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Colbyt said:


> For those who may be on the fence regarding an upgrade; I started it only to be told that I would loose media center. Since I do use that I aborted the install.


There are better Media Centers then the neutered one that Microsoft created. There is also a work around to install Microsoft's Media Center if you really want to still use it. 

http://www.redmondpie.com/install-windows-media-center-on-windows-10-heres-how-guide/

I use VLC on all of my machines to watch DVD's. Kodi & Plex are the two biggest used Media Center alternatives.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> 16 bit software? That was about the era of a Model A with a hand crank for a starter. I am surprised it even ran under Windows XP. Other OSs have been 64 bit for a lot longer than Window. UNIX since the 90s, Linux since the early 2000's . I am not sure what I could do with 16 bit software anymore. You could barely address enough memory to handle any kind of modern day image, document etc, but less run virus control etc. etc. OS manufacturers could build a translation layer, but for the 2 people in the world who would use it, it's hardly worth the effort.


The question i asked is not for my own purposes, just getting info.

It's easy say something like "who needs 16 bit software", but a lot of installers for software all the way up the early 2000s have 16 bit software or some 16 bit code somewhere.

*Also, there are expensive customized business applications that literally cost thousands of dollars purchase.
*
Having to shell out thousands to replace something that works just because the tech industry doesn't support it is crazy.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

user_12345a said:


> The question i asked is not for my own purposes, just getting info.
> 
> It's easy say something like "who needs 16 bit software", but a lot of installers for software all the way up the early 2000s have 16 bit software or some 16 bit code somewhere.
> 
> ...


 Cheers to that post!
I got Customers who are running expensive Engraving Machines on....wait for it.....Windows 2000.
As long as these Engravers (Size of a Volkswagen) are running flawless, the Customers will not upgrade.
Some of these Engraving Boxes are upwards of $250.000.00
:surprise:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Deja-vue said:


> Cheers to that post!
> I got Customers who are running expensive Engraving Machines on....wait for it.....Windows 2000.
> As long as these Engravers (Size of a Volkswagen) are running flawless, the Customers will not upgrade.
> Some of these Engraving Boxes are upwards of $250.000.00
> :surprise:


i regularly work on some cnc that are running on dos, They were buyed before windows 3.1, last call i had to change the network card, humm no fun trying to put driver back with 1.44" floppy discs


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Deja-vue said:


> Cheers to that post!
> I got Customers who are running expensive Engraving Machines on....wait for it.....Windows 2000.
> As long as these Engravers (Size of a Volkswagen) are running flawless, the Customers will not upgrade.
> Some of these Engraving Boxes are upwards of $250.000.00
> :surprise:


Do the engravers run the OS and nothing else itself or are they externally controlled by a computers and there's no driver?

In this case it would be custom accounting software from the 1990s. loaded with 16 bit code, hopefully works with 32 bit win 7, likely would with 32 bit win 10 but then u have unnecessary interface changes to deal with.

Issue is no xp drivers any more for new systems, also windows xp support being dropped for browsers, certain things on the web for some reason. Can't recommend xp mode, too much trouble.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

You cannot downgrade to windows 7 from a purchased version of windows 10. Also not all windows 7 licences are counterfeit. Different markets have different prices, so for example in Russia windows license keys cost around $15 while in the US they cost $100. If they cost $100 there no one would be able to afford them.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

carmusic said:


> i regularly work on some cnc that are running on dos, They were buyed before windows 3.1, last call i had to change the network card, humm no fun trying to put driver back with 1.44" floppy discs


Did you have trouble finding an isa network card?


----------

